# Name of best construction companies



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

My husband and I, both are working in Qatar. We are Indians. My husband is a Civil engineer and has been in Qatar for 3 years now. I am into IT field. We would like to move to Dubai however, its getting real tough to get a job offer from any Dubai based construction company. Could anyone suggest some of the best construction companies in Dubai with some references? Please do not suggest bayt/mostergulf/naukrigulf. or any other job related websites. We have been doing that for the past 1 and half years but to no avail. Its all a waste..... In Middle East, only direct contact or references work.
Please advice.


----------

